# My TTR Build Thread



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

So, I have finally completed my front conversion on my TTR. I have gone the TTS front route and I have fitted LED DRLs.

For those interested in doing the conversion, here are the part numbers:
1. LED DRL - PN# 8J2 052 180
2. Front Bumper - 8J0 807 105 F GRU
3. Front Spoiler - 8J0 807 110 F GRU
4. Front Grille - 8J0 853 651 F 1RR
5. Left Fog Light Grill - 8J0 807 681 F 01C
6. Left Fog Light Blanking Plate - 8J0 807 151 F
7. Right Fog Light Grill - 8J0 807 682 F 01C
8. Right Fog Light Blanking Plate - 8J0 807 152 FR
9. Front Bumper Lower Trim - 8J0 807 697 F
10. Rear diffuser - 6 cylinder models - 8J0071611B9AX

This is Phase 1 of my Conversion. Soon to come..... Turbo 

The Front with the new bumper fitted (Came with the TTS badge). TTR badge on the way 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










My 2 Babies together. The Landie is a little dirty as I was away 4x4'in the past weekend. Note the new rear Valence.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Removal of the first headlamp cluster. I already had xenons, so it was a straight out swap with the new cluster purchased from Audi.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Both lights fitted and turned the ignition key and what do you know, both strips were working. However they weren't in sequence so had to hook up the VCDS and do some coding. Will post the VCDS how-to a little later.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The End Result - Overall I am happy. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










---------

-->> Before anyone Flames me, The rear of my car has a TT*R* badge and not a TTS badge. I have ordered a TTRS front badge and will be removing the "S" from the badge to make it TTR. After all it is a TT *R*oadster

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Looking nice Drghfly, the DRL and new rear valence are my favourite.
Is the valence painted or did it come like that?

Have you only fitted the front bumper with out TTS side skirts?
Any chance of a full side shot? Would like to see how the front TTS and rear lines up.

Like the idea of the TT R badge


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

ajayp said:


> Looking nice Drghfly, the DRL and new rear valence are my favourite.
> Is the valence painted or did it come like that?
> 
> Have you only fitted the front bumper with out TTS side skirts?
> ...


Hi ajayp,

Thanks for the compliments. I had the rear valence painted matte black. I only had the front bumper fitted without the side skirts.

Will take a photo for you a little later.

Like the TTR badge too.


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks stunning on a white TT mate 8)

LED DRL headlights are the way forward


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

looks good mate well done!


----------



## mattykay1989 (May 23, 2012)

how much?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Were they from hazy days?

like below

http://www.vwcruise.com/Audi-TT-8J-Genu ... -LEDs.html


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks again guys...

I did the conversion myself - Sourced the Headlight clusters from Audi Directly. Did the entire conversion myself in under 20 minute. Fitting them and then coding them.

Total conversion - TTS front bumper + Rear Valence + LED DRLs was ZAR 25, 556.61 / GBP 1, 929.60

My Invoice for the parts and their respective part numbers.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

DRGNFLY said:


> Thanks again guys...
> 
> I did the conversion myself - Sourced the Headlight clusters from Audi Directly. Did the entire conversion myself in under 20 minute. Fitting them and then coding them.
> 
> ...


I love the "A BEE Company" bit on the invoice. Good old South Africa....


----------



## audi_rs (Feb 29, 2012)

wow looks great! i really love the way the tt-s front end looks, good job with the modding. I am in the process of getting tt-s body parts fitted to my car also, so this is just teasing me 

also i love the name plates on your cars


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

audi_rs said:


> wow looks great! i really love the way the tt-s front end looks, good job with the modding. I am in the process of getting tt-s body parts fitted to my car also, so this is just teasing me
> 
> also i love the name plates on your cars


I am over the moon with the conversion - I feel like I am driving a new car  Which parts are you fitting?

Thanks re the name plates - I get a lot of compliments on them.


----------



## Ownen (Jun 10, 2008)

Who painted the rear valence for you?


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you already have Xenons?


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

ajayp said:


> Looking nice Drghfly, the DRL and new rear valence are my favourite.
> Is the valence painted or did it come like that?
> 
> Have you only fitted the front bumper with out TTS side skirts?
> ...


Hi ajayp,

As requested here are some more pics 

Old bumper & Rear Valence. I am keeping these in storage so that when I decide to sell the car, I can show the new buyer that the car was not in an accident also they will have the option of buying it with the standard parts or they can pay extra for the TTS parts + LED DRLs. If not I will sell them on the forum or on the fleabay.









Here are some various shots of how the TTS bumper lines up with the regular side skirts on the 3.2 Roadster.








-








-

Some photos of the new rear valence - It was painted Matte Black








-








-


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Ownen said:


> Who painted the rear valence for you?


I took the parts to a local body shop and asked them to paint it Matte Black nothing else so don't have a colour code. I see you are in South Africa - Will PM you my number if you want more info.



MarcF-TT said:


> Did you already have Xenons?


Yes I did - Its a really simple job to do.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

DRGNFLY said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Looking nice Drghfly, the DRL and new rear valence are my favourite.
> ...


Thanks drgnfly, good idea about keeping the old parts for when moving on.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Nice mods and pictures. Well done.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

This Evening I fitted LED Numberplate lights to the car. WOW, what a difference they make and with the car being white it just finishes the back off. Excuse the photo quality, taken with an iPhone


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

JETLAG said:


> This Evening I fitted LED Numberplate lights to the car. WOW, what a difference they make and with the car being white it just finishes the back off. Excuse the photo quality, taken with an iPhone


Where did you get the LED number plate lights?
Where they easy to fit?
I have a 2012 Ttr S-Line on order, not sure if these lights now come as standard, they didnt on my last TT.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Jace said:


> JETLAG said:
> 
> 
> > This Evening I fitted LED Numberplate lights to the car. WOW, what a difference they make and with the car being white it just finishes the back off. Excuse the photo quality, taken with an iPhone
> ...


These are the ones I bought -->> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wht-Error-Free- ... 3e&vxp=mtr

No errors on the DIS or in VCDS so I am very happy. They both took me about 5 minutes to fit - VERRRY easy mod.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You say its a straight swap cos you already had xenons, what else do you have to do if you have halogens? 10-12 pin adaptors?


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks familiar and great! Now to swap out those wheels.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Fissues said:


> Looks familiar and great! Now to swap out those wheels.


VERY nice! I am starting to ponder about buying a TTRS but fully specc'ed I'm looking at R 850k / USD 102k / GBP 65k [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

So, a recent thread about a red 3.2 with a fixed rear spoiler has got me thinking. Should i get the RS fixed rear wing or not?


----------



## miarpe (Oct 16, 2010)

Your´re not the first one. I did the same om my car just after I bought it in 2010. But it´s a fun thing to do, it confuses people.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

So I thought I would update my build thread with some tweaks I made the past few days.

First is the Mini Seatbelt holder - Great Idea but useless execution. The quality is crap and I removed it after 1 day.









-








-









The next tweak I did was to install the Smart Top Roof module. Great piece of kit but definitely needs some tweaking.








-









The Video below shows the module in Action. Still need to disable the unlock beeps via VCDS. If anyone wants a short "How-to" then let me know - I took pics throughout the install.





Finally the TTRS badge has arrived so I removed the "*R*" from the badge and replaced the "S" on my Grill. It now says *TTR* on the front and the back 









-









*Mods coming next week*

- Installation of Double DIN Pioneer Head Unit
- Remove 6 Disc Changer and replace with iPod dock modified to the Pioneer
- Reversing Camera
- Installation of BlackVue Camera
- Footwell Lighting (_Maybe_)


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

So today I took my baby to the tyre place as I had a nail in my tyre [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Whilst there I started looking at the Alloys they had in stock and saw the RS4 replicas but in 17".. So I asked the manager if they can get those in 19" and he said unfortunately not....

BUT

Another customer has Audi alloys for sale. He takes me to the back and there I see 4 x 19" Original RS4 style alloys that came off an A6. Will they fit? took them to my car and tried them on... 

Yes they fit!!!  So how much for all 4 of them? Only R7000 / GBP 540 / USD 850 

I paid for them there and then. They are now being sent to be refurbished and will be as good as new! I am Officially over the moon!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

One of those right place, right time moments&#8230; something just falls in your lap. Nice one :wink:


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

RockKramer said:


> One of those right place, right time moments&#8230; something just falls in your lap. Nice one :wink:


Yes!! I have been on the hunt for those for the past 6 months!


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Collected these reconditioned babies from the shop today. Now I have 2 options before I fit them:

1) Go the run-flat tyre route which won't require me having a spacesaver but will be about GBP 350 a tyre
2) Get regular tubeless tyres at GBP 200 and fit a spacesaver into the roadster?









-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks familiar and great!



















BTW, run flats suck.

P.S. Nice wheels! Great price.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Fissues, your car is Gorgeous!!!! I am thinking of having the wheels coloured the Titanium colour... looks absolutely gorgeous!!!

Do I? Don't I?









-








-


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

I personally would not go with the Ti wheels, not with ibis. 
If you don't wash your wheels for a while they'll look just like a titanium finish. :roll:


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

The TTR looks Nice.
So lucky on the Rims very jealous


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

JETLAG said:


> Thanks again guys...
> 
> I did the conversion myself - Sourced the Headlight clusters from Audi Directly. Did the entire conversion myself in under 20 minute. Fitting them and then coding them.
> 
> ...


Looking at your invoice VAT is only 14% in SA, lucky buggers :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well I like the TTR badge a nice touch


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey Jetlag.

Car is looking good man!

Are you a member of ACSA? If not you should join.
There are a few of us TT drivers.

I have 2 questions:
1. The headlights you fitted, was that R9k for both, or each?
2. Are those OEM RS4 19" wheels? If so, how is the fit...would never have imagined so low an ET wheel fitting nicely on our cars.


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

viceroy said:


> Hey Jetlag.
> 
> Car is looking good man!
> 
> ...


viceroy, thanks for the compliment  I have recently joined the ACSA.

to answer your questions:

1) R9k was for both lights *BUT* the price is EX vat and I have a friend that works at Audi so the price is after 15% staff discount.
2) Yes they are OEM Audi wheels but they are off an A6 and not a RS4. They are ET45.

Where about in Jhb are you?


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

Aaah, okay...thought it was too good that RS4 wheels would fit the TT :lol:

I'm in Broadacres (Fourways), and work in Sandton


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

viceroy said:


> Aaah, okay...thought it was too good that RS4 wheels would fit the TT :lol:
> 
> I'm in Broadacres (Fourways), and work in Sandton


haha, its the exact same wheel just a different offset :lol: :lol:

I live in Douglasdale - Just up the road from you!


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out for you 

Maybe see you at a local event or two


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

Nice build thread going here! Car coming together very nicely indeed! 8)

Please can you pm me your number? Would love to see the spray work and get my front end re-done.... I had the bonnet sprayed coz of stone chips, but I'm really not happy with the work! At least Audi West Rand were kind enough to give me a letter stating that the car was sprayed due to cosmetics rather than accident...


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

Thanks JETLAG for your PM... unfortunately I can't reply as the PM function is disabled as I'm a n00b to this forum! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But I will chat to you on your return - timing is perfect as I'm heading out to the US for a month now :mrgreen: Will see if I can't source some good accessories while I'm there! Let me know if you have a shopping list - can bring back some choice bits for you if you want!  I can read your PM's, no problem.


----------



## Bat32 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Jetlag
Have you done any mods to the engine?Got my tt about 6 months ago and looking to have some work done!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

JETLAG said:


> Both lights fitted and turned the ignition key and what do you know, both strips were working. However they weren't in sequence so had to hook up the VCDS and do some coding. Will post the VCDS how-to a little later.
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


hey man,
what does it mean they werent in sequence?
why coding


----------



## dawidmal22 (Oct 10, 2012)

JETLAG said:


> Both lights fitted and turned the ignition key and what do you know, both strips were working. However they weren't in sequence so had to hook up the VCDS and do some coding. Will post the VCDS how-to a little later.


Can you post THE VCDS CODING PLEASE?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I really want the DRL's on my car


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It'll cost you a couple of grand. I know what you mean though.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Coding for different parts of the world can be different and it depends on options fitted. 
You also need to add self leveling and headlight washers for legal reasons.


----------

